# Table saw sled / riving knife



## ragin_cajuns (Jan 6, 2016)

I built my first cross cut table saw sled this weekend. I didn't think about it before making it but now I'm wondering if I should use the riving knife with the sled. I'd hate to take the thing on and off every time I wanted to use the sled.

I watched a ton of videos on You Tube about sled making before I made mine and all but one or maybe two they didn't have the riving knife installed when using the sled so I was curious if they don't use it because you shouldn't or just because you didn't need it.

I'd prefer to keep it on at all times instead of taking it on and off.

Thanks,


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Iuse sleds a lot and leave the riving knife in place


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'd just leave it on. Can't see why it would be a problem to leave on if it's just the riving knife.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I leave mine on and can't see why you'd want to take it off when using a sled.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

No need to take it off.

Remove the throat insert when using a sled will help with DC.


----------

